# Drinking water



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Do any of you pack a collapsable water dish to water your goats when not near any water? I know they can go quite some time without water, but after tying them out to feed for a couple hours, sometimes it's a rush for the water trough when they get put back in their pen. I've been on some hikes where it's 10 miles between water, so is a collapsable dish worth packing? What are your thoughts?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I have always carried a collapsable bowl on the trail in dry areas. The bowl I use to mix gatorade in to encourage drinking when water is available. The collapsable buckets are handy also.
IdahoNancy


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

jeep said:


> Do any of you pack a collapsable water dish to water your goats when not near any water? I know they can go quite some time without water, but after tying them out to feed for a couple hours, sometimes it's a rush for the water trough when they get put back in their pen. I've been on some hikes where it's 10 miles between water, so is a collapsable dish worth packing? What are your thoughts?


We use a couple of the collapsible water dishes from Pacific Packgoats, even when there is water nearby because a couple of our goats just won't drink from streams, etc. They were a little weary of the dishes at first as well ... but we gave them gatorade a couple of times in the dishes and problem solved.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I carry one. I also use it where people are sensitive about animals drinking directly from the stream.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I have two water bottles that I got from a K9 supply, they have long 'cups' for lids that the dogs can put their muzzles right into, 2 of my goats will drink out of them the third would I think if she was thirsty but we are rarely out that long. They were under $20 each, fit on my pack or fanny pack or of course could be carried in a pack. Another thing I have had used is a small plastic tupperwear dish, fits easily in the fanny pack, holds several coffee mugs of water. I used to give them snacks of milk in it so they all go for it.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I have some collapsible buckets I bought from REI online in my camp gear that I would think would work well. At 3 oz for 3 gallon capacity, maybe just keep an extra around for just the goats...

http://www.rei.com/product/770096/seattle-sports-pocket-bucket-special-buy

These might also work well.

http://www.rei.com/product/833221/seattle-sports-jumbo-camp-sink-special-buy

6 gal - 13 oz

http://www.rei.com/product/770111/seattle-sports-pocket-bowl-special-buy

1.22 gal = 2 ox

Also, in the field with my Springer Spaniel, I try to always carry half of an old kids plastic/rubber ball that popped. I shove it in my back pocket, pack, side thigh pocket...wherever. I then just fill it with whatever water and then hold it for my dog wherever we are. She is used to it and it works well. Cheap, light and easily replaceable.

As I am getting into pack goats, I'm wondering how they would work on the fly.


----------

